# Google- 10-Q: FOREST LABORATORIES INC - MarketWatch (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">10-Q: FOREST LABORATORIES INCMarketWatch (press release) - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Linaclotide, which recently began Phase III testing, is being investigated for the treatment of constipation-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* and *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

